# The sky is falling?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I just walked out to my car to close up the windows and also put out some dog food for the stray, and a small clam shell was on the ground about halfway from my door to my car. As I don't live on water, and don't eat animals, have very few neighbors and none that better be walking on my property, I'm not sure where it came from. Kerr Lake is about five miles from my house (perhaps less as the crow flies?). I guess maybe a bird dropped it? Very strange.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Was it after a rain?... http://www.cotf.edu/ete/modules/sevweath/swcatsdogs.html

Or a bird could have dropped it.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, technically it could have been after a rain, but I don't know how long it's been there. It looked too clean to have been there long though....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Once I found a crayfish laying in the road, which I sure that a bird dropped since we live near a creek. I of coarse picked it up and put it back into the creek.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Good save, Trena!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Crayfish can travel a long way overland on their own. I once found a dead one in our parking lot more than 200 yards from the pond where it came from. 

I bet a bird is the culprit PG. You had me chuckling for a bit after picturing you as Chicken Little.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

You just HAD to say "little" didn't you? :evil:


----------

